# Raffle for Montreal SPCA Rescues & Lilspaz Hospice Rescue



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Recently 6 boys were taken in from part of the Montreal SPCA Hoarder situation and made their way down here to me as a rest stop on their way to their new homes. Sadly these boys were living 40 rats per cage that was only fit for 4 rats, so when the SPCA pulled them, they just bathed them and stuck them into little groups, without pairing them very well. I adopted out a sweet pair of timid boys who were returned shortly after due to no fault of their own, and adopters for the other boys did not pan out.







Due to the terrible circumstances they came from, all the boys were in need of neuters. I've managed to get together my own funds to have 3 of the boys neutered already, but we need your help to have the remaining boys done. These surgeries will also help them find that perfect home much sooner, as so many are interested but can't take intact boys at this time. 

In my usual fashion, there will not be a single winner, but a multitude of fabulous prizes.









Tickets are $2.00 each. Tickets are $2.00 each. As per a policy I was stupidly unaware of I am not allowed to use Paypal for raffles as it is considered gambling, so you will need to email me or PM me for an address to send cheques to;

Email address is [email protected]


Please remember to leave your email address and name/nickname with your email/PM so I know whom I should contact if you win, plus who to give the tickets to. 

But on to the best part!!! The prizes that have been donated and created by wonderful people from all over! Pics and prizes to be added so keep an eye on this first post.


*Phyllis* – 2 pairs of ratty oven mitts (2 prizes)









*Moon* – 1 Snugglesafe to keep your critters warm and cozy
http://www.snugglesafe.co.uk/heatpad.htm

*Javakittie* – 2 hammock sets, details to come (2 prizes)

*Violet976* - Playhouse (http://www.freewebs.com/theratstash/products.htm)

*Keltikka* - another of her amazing stuffed rats
"Here are more pics of recent plush ratties made for forum members which is the currrent style I've been making."

























"In addition to a plushie "Raffle Rattie", I am also offering a second donation of a painted purse. Here's a pic of the mini backpack purse I recently did for another forum member":








And a book bag for my niece w/o a painting - winner gets to choose style/color/painting or no painting









- 
*Pink* – $40 gift certificate for her products (winner must use)
http://pinksprettypremades.weebly.com/
- quilted baby blanket

*Wonderrodent* – 3 prizes 
1 corner retreat, flannel/fleece padded on the bottom








1 7x7x5 Flat Cube, flannel/fleece padded on the bottom








1 double cube 12x6x6 flannel/fleece padded on the bottom









*LA *- Scrapbook page of their rat of the winner’s choice

*Odyssey Design* - $50 gift certificate for L.L. Bean

*Henry’s Rat Rescue* – 2 sets of hammocks (2 prizes)

*Eagle* – 30 min session with Arlene – animal communication and Reiki
http://www.reiki4critters.com/

*Leonakitty *– magnets and bookmark in her special style









*The Rat Shack *– full hammock set (1 prize)









*NIRO* (Northern Illinois Rat Organization) - one 2010 NIRO Calendar

*myscratchcat* - hammock set (pics coming) as well as a Bat Cave from *Tiny Dreamers Beds*
http://tinydreamers595.weebly.com/

*Alice Bakanowsky* - gift certificate for a consultation with her. She's a Certified Flower Essence Practitioner. 
He website is http://www.alicesessences.com/2.html 

*Topoljes* - set of 6 flat hammocks, no pics but descriptions until they arrive (Green Stripe flannel with lime green fleece: 2 - 9"X10" flat hammocks, 1 - 15"X16" flat hammock dark blue polar bear print : 1 - 9"X11" flat hammock, 1 - 20"X22" flat hammock & red stripe flannel with orange fleece: 1 - 12"X15" flat hammock)

*Zooy *- TY Beanbag Mouse/Rat (Hank not included







)










I would like to dedicate this raffle to my little fighters Iris, and Faith.


----------

